# First pregnancy after 1 year



## Tracey (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi All!

I'm considering taking in a friends unwanted pet rabbit, and if I do I plan to breed her with my NZ buck. The doe is about 2 years and never been breed. I've heard conflicting stories on breeding a rabbit for the first time after one year. Some say the pelvic bones have fused, and some say that is just in guinea pigs. Hopeing it's the second! I will not breed her if their is any increased risk.

What are your thoughts - does the age make a difference in rabbits?

thanks!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 16, 2011)

i know it is definately true for english lops from what i have read, i know it is true for lionheads from experience with does a friend had. i always use it as a rule of thub to make sure all my does r bred and have babies at least once in my rabbitry before a year old just to be safe because i don't know if it is all breeds or only certain ones. 

i just got a holland doe and i'm debateing to breed her or not. i got her off a local add for free w/ cage. they told me it was a long eared buck that was black and white about 2 years old. didn't know what breed he was, was feeding him junk walmart feed.  um...

 it's definately a purebred holland doe, it is a broken odd color definately not black/white, i think it is a ticked/chin color possibley. nice little girl who is ready to breed. they were totally wrong on everything else so i don't know wheather to belive her age is right or not, i think she is closer to a year old by looks of her. i'd love to breed her with my black buck but i'm haveing same thoughts. and to boot..... she has a lump in one of her teets which worries me never had one have that before. she is beautiful and i'd love to breed her but i know how ya feel if the risk is to high i'd rather her just be a pet for us to spoil then risk looseing her.


----------



## Tracey (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks real silkie chick,

Sounds like you found a lovely free bunny!

I will def not breed our 'new to be' rabbit then. She is a cross, but of what I have no idea. They got her for their kids about 2 years ago from a feed store - told it would be a miniture. This doe is HUGE!! Sadly so big she can hardly turn around in her cage 

Guessing we're going to have ourselves one more pet rabbit!


----------

